# Can I keep my crickets in calcium powder all the time?



## EmeraldSapphirez (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi there, i'm a newbie to the world of Bearded Dragons and was just wondering if it would be possible to house my crickets in their calcium powder to save my boyfriend being clumsy whilst i'm not there and letting the crickets escape.

Is that liking to cause the Dragon harm or will it just kill the crickets?

I can't really find information on this.

Thank you in advance for your help.

Kind regards,

Daisy


----------



## Mr P (Jul 29, 2008)

No man, you'll find your crickets will die off alot quicker when covered in calcium. Rather just dust them off when needed for feeding.


----------



## EmeraldSapphirez (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you for your reply.

Reckon it'd be okay to keep them in overnight every now and again or would it be worth experimenting? I only plan to keep one dragon, and enough crickets for the week for it so if they died it wouldn't be a massive loss...


----------



## dragonboy08 (Aug 14, 2008)

Depending on how fresh the crix's are you run the risk of killing them even if its just overnight now i understand where you mean it's not a big loss but lets say 10 of the crix's you buy die thats 10 less for your BD, best thing to do would be use on of the tub's that you get crix's in buy some feeding tong's and house your crix's in something like a crix's keeper then use the tong's to grab them one at a time. you would then already have a litght dusting in the bottom of the tub and throw them in all at the same time. As for the boyfriend letting them out i wouldn't be to hard on him as they will escape anyway.. welcome to the world of owning a BD and good luck:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------

